# Anyone else shop for preps at the Dollar Tree?



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

They are especially a good place for someone just starting out prepping or on a tight budget. They carry a little bit of everything, food, water, medical, batteries. I still shop there from time to time. Last year I bought some of those cases of water, six gallons to a case. And recently bought what are supposed to be 80 hour candles, also some cans of Cambells chicken noodle and tomato soup, they are bigger than the regular cans you get elsewhere. 

Now there is some junk at the Dollar Tree, but it's sometimes fun to just shop around and see what might be useful. It's hard to go wrong for a dollar. Although I wouldn't recommend a lot of the food in their freezer section, especially the meat products, and they also carry food that come from places like Egypt etc... so be careful, the devil is in the details. LOL


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Absolutely! And for everyday vittles; some great bargains there.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sterno, aspirin and other items


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We don't have Dollar Tree Stores near us but we have Dollar General Stores.

One of our plans is when a major event occurs, take as much as cash as we can and hit the Dollar General as soon as possible.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes and other dollar stores as well. A cheap place to get many things. I like to get spices, some canned meats and the chicken salad and crackers.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I made a mistake, at least for me a few years ago by buying to many (48) of those 2.8-oz. cans of canned fuel they sell called Fancy Heat. You can't really do much with them, at least I couldn't. They will heat something up to where it's just maybe warm enough that you could eat it, but it takes a good 35 minutes or more just to get something slightly warm. Warm not hot. And they won't bring anything to a boil you can forget about that. Well, maybe if use 2-3 at a time it might. But you'd have to burn the hell out of them to ever do it. I still have almost two cases of those things sitting around. But, I guess as backup to a backup they'd be better than nothing.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

dollar stores are great place to shop , we do .


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

We have it here but it is called the .99 cent store, same thing as dollar tree and I have bought some things there which I put away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I go to the dollar store with my two Daughters (11 & 9) who participate in my/our prepping whether they like it or not. Thankfully my oldest enjoys it and my youngest is ambivalent. Even outside of preps you can get decent food items for daily consumption at a much lower cost versus chain grocery stores.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I go there to stock up on potted meat UMMMMM HUMMMMM






Joking aside we go to Dollar Store and I always seem to find things to add to my supplies at a good price!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's been posted already - Dollar Tree carries the quarts of Gossner brand shelf stable milk (UHT) - regular & soy

if you don't buy anything else from DT - the medication aisle has a great selection of the tube packaged skin medications - 1/3 $$$$ compared to CVS or Walgreens


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I love dollar stores but you have to know prices... some items are more expensive


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> I made a mistake, at least for me a few years ago by buying to many (48) of those 2.8-oz. cans of canned fuel they sell called Fancy Heat. You can't really do much with them, at least I couldn't. They will heat something up to where it's just maybe warm enough that you could eat it, but it takes a good 35 minutes or more just to get something slightly warm. Warm not hot. And they won't bring anything to a boil you can forget about that. Well, maybe if use 2-3 at a time it might. But you'd have to burn the hell out of them to ever do it. I still have almost two cases of those things sitting around. But, I guess as backup to a backup they'd be better than nothing.


You could always use a few of them at a time for fire starters in the backyard pit.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Some things you can scrimp on and others your better off buying quality. I wouldn't have a problem getting canned goods, candles, matches, lighters, or other similar products at the dollar store, olllies, or another discount store. When it comes to techy type stuff, tools, and weapons I find its best to find something thats quality matches a reasonable price point. You don't need the most expensive thing out there but its probably better not to get the cheapest.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I love dollar stores but you have to know prices... some items are more expensive


True like when it comes to buying yellow mustard.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

2/3 of my medical supplies come from the dollar store.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Never been in one .... figured all they sold was cheap plastic junk.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Absolutely! And for everyday vittles; some great bargains there.


Love the place. They have the best cheap beef stew with soy I ever ate.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure if you folks have "bulk barn" but its a fantastic place to shop for long term food storage. Everything from flour to honey, salt, sugar, you name it. Quality healthy things. Mind you they have lots of junk food too. But hey, i dont mind the odd hard candy or chocolate bar.

The local bulk store is close by. If we lose banks and or power im grabbing the wagon and my cash and heading down to pile it high. I will be protecting it as well on the way home.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I buy alot of hygiene there. Ten bars Irish spring for five bucks. Shampoo all that stuff. I figure hygiene will be great trading stock after the first year.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hygiene stuff, snacks, pain relievers...all good buys there. Every so often you'll find some discontinued name brand stuff there.


----------

